# 68 Apple



## Oldbikes (May 28, 2016)

Question for the Stingray experts -- I'm a ballooner guy -- I picked up an 68 Apple a few years ago for my son and was curious, if there is anything special about the pogo seat, 68 only or??







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (May 29, 2016)

early 68


----------



## Metacortex (May 29, 2016)

According to an article in the Oct. '68 Reporter, Krate models changed from the spring-loaded (pogo) seatpost to a regular seatpost effective with Aug. 21 production.


----------



## spoker (May 29, 2016)

ya see!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 29, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> According to an article in the Oct. '68 Reporter, Krate models changed from the spring-loaded (pogo) seatpost to a regular seatpost effective with Aug. 21 production.




Thanks for the info, I thought it was an early production but didn't know the details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

